# NEED HELP finding a fan



## mjgonegm (Jun 21, 2008)

Looking for some small Squirrel fans, I know pyle use to use one, but none of my distor's have them, this is crazy, How does no one make these anymore???!


----------



## Doc ProMos (Jul 1, 2012)

could u post a pic of what your looking for...i have hundreds of fans....keith


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Doc ProMos said:


> could u post a pic of what your looking for...i have hundreds of fans....keith


You do?imlooking for 60x25mm termally controlled about7000rpm.

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I717 using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Doc ProMos (Jul 1, 2012)

I'm sure I have one that will work...nidec and NMB make a lot of the fans and some of the best... is there a CFM that you need...??... thats a better parameter to use because a slower fan with higher output is going to make it more quiet, typically....i will look through mine tomorrow and get back to you...but i am certain i have one that will fit the bill...keith


----------



## Doc ProMos (Jul 1, 2012)

I have at least 5 different 60 x 25 fans... can I ask what the fan is for... 60 mm fans are about the worse size for CFM... if you can use 80 mm fans or even larger like a 120 mm you can use a much more quiet fan...


----------



## IBcivic (Jan 6, 2009)

http://www.darvex.com/store/pc/Cooling-Fans-c63.htm


----------



## Doc ProMos (Jul 1, 2012)

Take your pick.... the top row on the right are all 60 mm... the golden one is a wonderful fan... extremely quiet ... made by SilenX.... Keith


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Cool, what do you want for it shipped to 80126?


----------



## Doc ProMos (Jul 1, 2012)

Nothing, just leave me some Itrader feedback.... PM me your address... and I'll ship it out Monday.... keith


----------



## daveds50 (Jun 10, 2011)

Doc ProMos said:


> Nothing, just leave me some Itrader feedback....


 now thats a pretty good deal ! 

to the OP, i have used a lot of "squirrel cage" fans. the proper name is "Cross Flow Fans". google that. there are quite a few manufacturers. check the specs closely though... some are sort of loud, and some are silent. but almost all of them are quieter than most box style fans. ( with many times the air flow ) i cant remember which ones are loud and quiet. 

one of the best successes i have had was to use a 12 inch one, and built a 9 volt regulator circuit for it. you would have to have your ear right next to it to hear it.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Doc ProMos said:


> Nothing, just leave me some Itrader feedback.... PM me your address... and I'll ship it out Monday.... keith


You got it buddy , address pm`d.


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

daveds50 said:


> now thats a pretty good deal !
> 
> to the OP, i have used a lot of "squirrel cage" fans. the proper name is "Cross Flow Fans". google that. there are quite a few manufacturers. check the specs closely though... some are sort of loud, and some are silent. but almost all of them are quieter than most box style fans. ( with many times the air flow ) i cant remember which ones are loud and quiet.
> 
> one of the best successes i have had was to use a 12 inch one, and built a 9 volt regulator circuit for it. you would have to have your ear right next to it to hear it.


12"? you sure about it? that`s damn big fan. any pictures?


----------



## daveds50 (Jun 10, 2011)

Victor_inox said:


> 12"? you sure about it? that`s damn big fan. any pictures?


 no pictures... that was many many years ago. but if i recall correctly, we used one of these in the 300mm version: 

http://www.sofasco.com/products/dc_cross/df30.html

originally we used a 8 inch one running at 12 volts, but opted for the almost 12 inch ( 300mm ) at 9 volts, as it supplied as much airflow, but with virtually no noise. 

the amps were sealed in a spare tire well for a total stealth install. therefore, we had to use a fan.


----------



## Doc ProMos (Jul 1, 2012)

Fan was shipped out today....Sent First Class mail.... should be there in a few days.... keith


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

Doc ProMos said:


> Fan was shipped out today....Sent First Class mail.... should be there in a few days.... keith


thanks Keith, much appreciated.


----------



## Doc ProMos (Jul 1, 2012)

But the cost has went up.... its an iTrader feedback and a Thanks (on my post)....hehe...


----------



## Victor_inox (Apr 27, 2012)

deal!


----------

